# room with no ventilation



## jejacobs (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a room that I would like to convert into a home office. The room is located off of the garage. In order to get through the room one has to go through the garage. It does however share a common wall with the living area of the house. The room is approx 12x12 and there is a closet inside the room that contains the hotwater heater. I want to extend an AC duct to this room.
The room has no windows and as i stated earlier the door to the room opens up to the garage. Does anyone see that the lack of ventilation will be a problem in regards to the AC duct or carbon monoxide from the hot water heater?
Installing a window is probably not possible. My home is brick and i dont have the skills or tools to do it.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 4, 2006)

My advice is to get an HVAC tech in there to see all the possibilities.
 There are to many issues that could create a problem with either CO or fire walls and doors.
How high of the floor is the water heater and the makeup air are more considerations that need to factor in.

Better safe than dead....

Get the professional for this one.
InspectorD


----------



## Aceinstaller (Apr 16, 2006)

ditto


----------



## chadsepulveda (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a really similar situation in that I recently built an office in corner of garage. Just like jejacobs, I have a shared interior wall and an external wall comprising two walls of the office. the other two walls are inside the garage.  I have insulated the walls.  and the room is only 9x6 feet.  How would I go about running A/c to this new office?  Any help is greatly appreciated!  I am new to this.  thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Chad!
If your garage and office floor are a couple of steps down from your main living space and your heat and air duct happen to be installed in a crawl space under your house and the trunk line is metal duct, it can be an easy connection. Simply put a 6" 'take-off' in the side of the trunk line and run insulated steel pipe over to a hole cut through your foundation to the office space; then locate the return air and run another pipe to it (you must circulate the air to heat or cool the room). Space the two pipes as far apart as possible so the air will have a chance to do its thing before it is picked up by the return. Happy trails Partner.
Glenn


----------

